# HP Compaq Presario V5000 sound problem



## buzz1971 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi

My soundcard has just stopped working. I've tried reinstalling/updating the drivers, but when I try to intstall them I get a message telling me that there is no media device for that driver. I had this problem once before & somone on a HP forum was able to give me a solution, however I can't remember how this was done. I'm not at all computer savvy so in laymans terms the problem seems to be that my laptop doesn't recognise that there is a soundcard installed. I've looked in device Manager & an't see anything related to audio or a soundcard. I seem to remember that last time this happend I had to change some setting or other to tell my laptop there's a sound card installed, then download some patch or other - this worked like a dream last time but unfortunately I have no idea what I did! By the way, I'm running Windows XP Home Edition SP2.

Any ideas of offers of help would be very gratefully received.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## arunsathish007 (Dec 29, 2007)

dude ..
Even I have the same prob.... I have no idea what to do ...
some one help.....


----------



## cloudforest (May 24, 2008)

I had a similar problem recently.

Out of the blue, the laptop sound disappeared. I have no idea why.
Notebook: Compaq Presario V5000
Processor: AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technology ML-40 1.97 GHz
OS: Windows XP Media Center Edition SP2
Date: May 2008
Under DEVICE MANAGER | SOUND, VIDEO AND GAME CONTROLLERS, the entry for CONEXANT AC-LINK AUDIO disappeared.
However, there was NO yellow exclamation mark in DEVICE MANAGER | SOUND, VIDEO AND GAME CONTROLLERS.
Under CONTROL PANEL | SOUNDS AND AUDIO DEVICES, it says NO AUDIO DEVICE instead of the usual 'conexant amc audio'.

Resolution:

The following solution was suggested by a HP Support person on chat, and worked for me. I downloaded the driver files from HP's website.

Step 1. When I tried installing the newer version of the Conexant sound card driver (sp34567.exe), I got an error message:
DRIVER INSTALLATION FAILED: CANNOT FIND THE MEDIA DEVICE FOR THIS DRIVER

Step 2. However when I installed the older version of the Conexant sound card driver (sp31635.exe), it installed fine, and sound started working again. Reboot the machine.

Step 3. On top of the older version (sp31635.exe) that I had just installed, I installed the newer version (sp34567.exe) again, and now it installed fine. Sound works fine now.





buzz1971 said:


> Hi
> 
> My soundcard has just stopped working. I've tried reinstalling/updating the drivers, but when I try to intstall them I get a message telling me that there is no media device for that driver. I had this problem once before & somone on a HP forum was able to give me a solution, however I can't remember how this was done. I'm not at all computer savvy so in laymans terms the problem seems to be that my laptop doesn't recognise that there is a soundcard installed. I've looked in device Manager & an't see anything related to audio or a soundcard. I seem to remember that last time this happend I had to change some setting or other to tell my laptop there's a sound card installed, then download some patch or other - this worked like a dream last time but unfortunately I have no idea what I did! By the way, I'm running Windows XP Home Edition SP2.
> 
> ...


----------



## daniex77 (Dec 11, 2008)

llllllll


----------

